# Ear drops?



## Pixie Luna (Jan 11, 2011)

I noticed last night Pixie had been scratching her ear quite a bit and it did look a little red/raised inside. Not much wax showing etc.

I realised we didnt have anymore doggie ear drops left - we only have human ear drops in the house, it states 'contains peanut oil' Can these be used for dogs? 
Or better still, is there any natural solution I could try first? I dont know what the cause could be etc though?


----------



## Munchii (Mar 22, 2011)

I personally wouldnt use any ear drops that are not designed specifically for dogs. 
For chloe i use Johnsons ear drops for dogs and cats and they seem to work very well x


----------



## JadensMimi (Oct 23, 2011)

If she's only scratching one ear it makes me wonder if there's a foreign body in it like a foxtail. If it starts to smell bad you should take her to the vet because she may be getting an ear infection. If there's a dark waxy build up, she may have mites, or both ears, allergies. Unless it's really really red and inflammed, you could try over the counter ear cleaning solution. One of my dogs is on the verge of allergies (eyes, ears) and I use cleaner on her and it works fine.


----------



## mongboot (Nov 23, 2011)

I'd go get her ear checked by the vet. If it is anything better getting it sorted now than later and if its nothing whooooo hooooo  xx


----------

